# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  دوستان بیاید دلفی و vb.net را مقایسه کنیم

## sh

1- آیا به نظر شما می توان بر روی vb.net  به عنوان رقیب قدرتمند دلفی حساب کرد
2- آیا تعداد دلفی کاران بیشتر است یا وی بی 
3- آیا برنامه های دلفی قابل اعتماد تر است یا وی بی 
4- آیا کدامیک آینده بهتری دارند دلفی یا vb.net
و هزاران سوال دیگر که در آینده و تصمیم گیری های برنامه نویسان نقش دارد
و در آخر از تمام وی بی نویسان خواهشمندم منابع vb , vb.net را به هم معرفی کنید بهترین سایتهای برنامه نویسی و سورس و اکتواکس و شبکه و برنامه های هک و تروجان و......

              به امید موفقیت همه شما       shahriyarr2001@yahoo.com

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

1- آیا به نظر شما می توان بر روی vb.net به عنوان رقیب قدرتمند دلفی حساب کرد؟
نه. یکی از دلایل آن اینستکه تمام ورژنهای VB مانند این VB.Net کد واقعی PE ایجاد نمیکنند و فایلهای Exe واقعی تولید نمیکنند.
مخصوصا که Exe های VB.NET برای اجرا به Platform SDK نیاز دارند که در حال حاضر فقط بر روی Win2k و XP کار میکند. اما برنامه‌های دلفی در حقیقت Exe واقعی هستند و روی تمام ویندوزها اجرا میشوند.

2- آیا تعداد دلفی کاران بیشتر است یا وی بی
در حال حاضر دلفی کارها.

3- آیا برنامه های دلفی قابل اعتماد تر است یا وی بی
دلفی

4- آیا کدامیک آینده بهتری دارند دلفی یا vb.net 
برای داخل کشور دلفی، اما برای خارج از کشور VB

*برای این جوابها هزار و یک دلیل دارم که اگر کسی دوست داشت میتونم باهاش دراینباره بحث کنم.*

----------


## Dracula

دلفی اسیستنت عزیز

احتیاجی به بحث کردن نیست .

چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اون دوستمون هم خودش خوب میدونه که دلفی بهتر از ویژوال بیسیک دات نته و اگر هم نمیدونست الان دیگه میدونه  :wink:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

بعد از هفت هشت سال که خیلی از زبان ها رو یاد گرفتم ( حماقت محض  :(  ) فهمیدم که اگر از اول دلفی را ادامه می دادم چه قدر عالی می شد . سادگی همراه با قدرت رو هیچ کدوم به جز دلفی نداره  8)

----------


## VBS_Master

راستی یه چیزه دیگه خدمت دلفی کاران مغرور و ویژوال بیسیک کاران عزیز خودم هیچ میدونین نرم افزارهای قدرتمندی مثل Winzip و PC-Cillin با ویژوال بیسیک نوشته شدن همچنین ویروسهای قدرتمندی مثله ماکرو ویروسه ملیسا و ویروسه قدرتمنده LOVE با زبان VBScript نوشته شدن اینو گفتم که بگم خوب نیست عقل آدم به چشمش باشه اول در باره ی اینا مطالعه کنین بعد نظر بدین من قبول دارم که قدرت ویژوال بیسیک 6 از دلفی کمتره ولی دلفی 7 اصلان با VB.NET  قابل مقایسه نیست شما دارین با این حرفاتون از FrameWork.NET انتقاد میکنین در حالی که زبان قدرتمندی مثله #C از Framework.NET استفاده میکنه خواهش میکنم اینو درک کنین که رو هوا حرف زدن و بی دلیله منطقی تیکه پروندن خوب نیست

----------


## Ilove you mahsa

دوستان عزيز يعني وي بي دات نت بدرد نمي خوره؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Ilove you mahsa

اما من اين همه با وي بي دات نت كار كردم هيچ بدي ازش نديدم  :لبخند:

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام دوستان...
به نظر من هرگز نباید دو تا زبان رو مقایسه کرد...
چون هرکدوم یک سری قابلیت هایی دارن که دیگری نداره...
دلفی زبان خیلی قدرت مندی هستش ولی دلفی کارا نباید چشمشون رو ،رو حق ببندن آینده مال VB.Net هستش...
C#‎ کار ها هم ناراحت نشن...
قدرت C#‎ و VB.Net تقریبا برابره اما همونطور که زبان انسان رو به سادگی میره زبان های برنامه نویسی هم رو به سادگی میرن...

----------


## sh2007

> سلام دوستان...
> به نظر من هرگز نباید دو تا زبان رو مقایسه کرد...
> چون هرکدوم یک سری قابلیت هایی دارن که دیگری نداره...
> دلفی زبان خیلی قدرت مندی هستش ولی دلفی کارا نباید چشمشون رو ،رو حق ببندن آینده مال VB.Net هستش...
> C#‎‎ کار ها هم ناراحت نشن...
> قدرت C#‎‎ و VB.Net تقریبا برابره اما همونطور که زبان انسان رو به سادگی میره زبان های برنامه نویسی هم رو به سادگی میرن...


منهم با نظر شما كاملا موافقم و منتظر ورژن 2010 وي بي هستيم نسخه قطعلي

----------


## mortezamhd

1- آیا به نظر شما می توان بر روی vb.net  به عنوان رقیب قدرتمند دلفی حساب کرد
تقریبا
2- آیا تعداد دلفی کاران بیشتر است یا وی بی 
وی بی 
3- آیا برنامه های دلفی قابل اعتماد تر است یا وی بی 
اینطور که شنیدم دلفی
4- آیا کدامیک آینده بهتری دارند دلفی یا vb.net
100% وی بی

----------


## combo_ci

- آیا به نظر شما می توان بر روی vb.net به عنوان رقیب قدرتمند دلفی حساب کرد
100 %
2- آیا تعداد دلفی کاران بیشتر است یا وی بی 
وی بی 
3- آیا برنامه های دلفی قابل اعتماد تر است یا وی بی 
با وحود نرم افزار هایی مثل dotfuscator Gold به طور قطع vb
4- آیا کدامیک آینده بهتری دارند دلفی یا vb.net
100% وی بی

و اگر .net قابل رقابت نبود borland کار زندگیشو ول نمیکرد بیاد سراغ delphi.net !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Microsoft.net

بابا این تاپیک مال 6-7 سال پیشه بیخیال شید دیگه

----------


## sheibanizaveh

سلام دوستان 
مشکل کلی بعضی برنامه نویسا اینه که تو هر ضمینه ای کار می کنن اون بهترین زبانه من کاری وی بی و دلفی ندارم ولی با انصاف مقایسه کنید سطح و کلاس کار باید مقایسه بشه .

----------


## oggiii

سلام 
من یکمی با زبان های مختلف اشنایی دارم به غیر از دلفی یادمه قدیماا معلم 3 دبیرستانمون می گفت دلفی دستوراتش مثل وی بی هست. 
اما اون زبانی که به دل من چسبید نه سی بود نه پاسگال نه ...  فقط وی بی بود چون قابل فهم تر بود 
البته از دوستانی که دلفی کار می کنن می خوام 2 تا دستور ویبی و 2تا دستور دلفی و اینجا بنویسند و مقایسه کنند تا ما ببینیم کدوم قابل فهم تر و بهتر هست اینجوری بیشتر سئوالات جواب داده میشه

----------


## mohammadi4net

به تاریخ اولین پست نگاه کنید:
 سه شنبه 20 خرداد 1382, 16:47 عصر	 
خوب معلومه که اون موقع دلفی سرتر بوده ولی الان دلفی با ارایه Delphi.net  خودشو خراب کرد و برنامه نویسان دلفی.نت گفتن اگه قرار باشه با دات نت کار کنیم می ریم #C  و یا vb.net  کار می کنیم 
جناب Ilove you mahsa شما ساعت 4 صبح دنبال چی می گشتین که ای تایپک رو بالا آوردین؟!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی الان دلفی با ارایه Delphi.net خودشو خراب کرد و برنامه نویسان دلفی.نت گفتن اگه قرار باشه با دات نت کار کنیم می ریم C#‎‎ و یا vb.net کار می کنیم


اون زمانی که بورلند دلفی دات نت رو ارائه کرد، راهی بود برای مهاجرت آسان برنامه نویسان دلفی به سکوی دات نت، چون می تونستند کدهای قدیمی خودشان را با کمترین تغییر ممکن برای دات نت کامپایل کنند، و از مهارت های دلفی که از سال ها قبل یاد گرفته بودند، در سکوی دات نت استفاده کنند. تصور بورلند هم این بود که با توجه به تبلیغات گسترده مایکروسافت برای جایگزینی Win32 با دات نت، آینده برنامه نویسی ویندوز متعلق به دات نت هست.
بورلند این کار رو کرد، تا برنامه نویسان دلفی مثل برنامه نویسان VB6 بیچاره نشند که حتی 10% معلوماتی که از VB6 داشتند، در VB.NET به کارشان نمیامد!

بعدها سیاست های توسعه دلفی تغییر کرد، چون معلوم شد حرف هایی که مایکروسافت درباره دات نت میزد، باد هوا بودند، و هر چه نسخه های جدیدتری از ویندوز ارائه شدند، نه تنها کاربرد Win32 و COM در ویندوز کاهش پیدا نکرد، بلکه در نسخه های اخیر ویندوز این قابلیت ها گسترش زیادی پیدا کردند، طوری که زمانی که ویندوز 7 ارائه شد، خیلی از قابلیت های جدید آن هنوز برای استفاده در دات نت آماده نبود، ولی در Win32 قابل استفاده بودند. قرار بود دات نت COM رو از رده خارج کنه، در حالی که نه تنها این اتفاق نیافتاد، بلکه الان از افتخارات دات نت همزیستی با COM هست!

دلفی به عنوان یک زبان برنامه نویسی در دو نسخه عرضه میشه:
Delphi Native Code که کدهای Native تولید میکنه، مثل C\C++‎.
Delphi Prism که کدهای دات نت تولید میکنه.

Delphi Native Code در حال حاضر فقط از سکوی ویندوز پشتیبانی میکنه، البته در نسخه های قدیمی اش (6 و 7) از لینوکس هم پشتیبانی می کرد. نسخه آینده دلفی که اواسط سال 2010 عرضه خواهد شد، از سه سکوی ویندوز، لینوکس، و Mac OS به صورت Native Code پشتیبانی خواهد کرد؛ یعنی کد نوشته شده با دلفی را می توان به صورت Native برای هر سه سکوی فوق کامپایل و در آن سکوها اجرا کرد.





> اما اون زبانی که به دل من چسبید نه سی بود نه پاسگال نه ...  فقط وی بی بود چون قابل فهم تر بود


VB یکی از بدترین زبان های برنامه نویسی بود که ابداع شدند، چون بسیاری از اصول برنامه نویسی را فدای سادگی خودش کرد، و از نظر Performance هم بسیار ضعیف بود. نهایتا هم مایکروسافت مجبور شد در سال 2000 آن را از رده خارج کنه، و الان کدهای VB6 عملا کدهای Legacy محسوب میشند.
VB.NET هیچ ربطی به VB6 نداره، و فقط تا حدودی Syntax آن، و اسمش به VB6 شباهت داره.




> و اگر .net قابل رقابت نبود borland کار زندگیشو ول نمیکرد بیاد سراغ delphi.net !!!!!!!!!!!!!


شما در مفاهیم مشکل دارید، دات نت یک سکوی نرم افزاری هست، نه یک زبان برنامه نویسی. دلفی یک زبان برنامه نویسی هست. شما اگر میخوای دات نت رو با چیزی مقایسه کنید، باید آن را با Win32 یا با جاوا مقایسه کنید؛ و اگر میخواید دلفی را با چیزی مقایسه کنید، باید آن را در Native Code با زبان هایی مثل C\C++‎ و در Managed Code با جاوا یا #C مقایسه کنید.


*دوستان، تاپیک های قدیمی با این سبک و سیاق را محض اظهار نظر صرف بالا نیارید!*

----------


## mohammadi4net

آقای کشاورز از توضیحات خوبتون ممنونم
من خیلی دل خوشی از دات نت ندارم به خاطر سرعت کم و مایکروسافتی بودن ($) و...  همیشه دوست دارم Native Code برنامه بنویسم قبلا دو راه پیش ما بود سی ++ و  دلفی  وقتی دیدم دلفی نسخه دات نت میده ، سی ++ مایکروسافت هم که Native Code رو تعطیل کرده و با توجه به امکانات مثبت و همگانی شدن اون تو همه زمینه ها (application , web , windows mobile , ... ) تسلیم دنیای دات نت شدم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> وقتی دیدم دلفی نسخه دات نت میده ، سی ++ مایکروسافت هم که Native Code رو  تعطیل کرده


دلفی نسخه دات نت رو کاملا مستقل از نسخه Native Code ارائه میکنه؛ و دلفی Native Code همچنان توسعه داده میشه، و چند ماه پیش نسخه 2010 آن منتشر شد.

Visual C++‎ مایکروسافت هم هیچ وقت Native Code رو تعطیل نکرد، و همچنان در این زمینه در سکوی ویندوز با دلفی رقابت میکنه.

----------


## mohammadi4net

> دلفی نسخه دات نت رو کاملا مستقل از نسخه Native Code ارائه میکنه؛ و دلفی Native Code همچنان توسعه داده میشه، و چند ماه پیش نسخه 2010 آن منتشر شد.


وقتی دلفی .نت  رو ارایه کرد با .NET Framework یک ورژن از نسخه روز مایکروسافت پایین تر من باید چی فکر کنم؟ برداشت من این بود که داره از دور خارج می شه، البته شما اشاره کردید در نسخه 2010 سیاست برولند تغییر کرده و این برای من خبر جالب و خوشحال کننده ای بود.



> Visual C++‎‎‎ مایکروسافت هم هیچ وقت Native Code رو تعطیل نکرد، و همچنان در این زمینه در سکوی ویندوز با دلفی رقابت میکنه.


من خیلی حرفه ای با سی ++ کار نکردم (در حد دانشگاه) داخل vs 2005 , 2008  پروژه جدید می سازم گزینه کدهای مدیریت شده رو فعال می کنه و فکر کنم برای اجرا به کتابخانه زیر احتیاج داره 
Microsoft Visual C++‎‎ 2008 Redistributable
به خاطر این گفتم شاید Native Code تولید نمی کنه و...

----------

